# Cabelas Ohio River Bass Tourny



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Cabelas Ohio River Bass Championship Sunday June 17th. Wheeling Island Ramp.

7am-2pm

You must be pre-registered to participate. Register at the fishing dept at the Wheeling,W.va Cabelas before June 9th.

There is "NO ENTRY FEE"!!!!!!!!!!!

1st place $500
2nd $300
3rd $150
4th $75
5th $35
6th $25
Big Bass $100
All prizes paid in Cabelas Gift Cards

A cookout will be provided by Cabelas during and after weigh-in at the Wheeling Island Pavillion.

A detailed list of Tourny Rules and scoring will be given to participant upon registration.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

May have to check this out!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Bring all the Steubenville crew Bub...................Should be a good time.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm all about the free entry! I'll have to check my work schedule. It'll be like an old fashioned river rat get together....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Count me in. And I'll spread the word


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Back to the top.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in boat ten 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> I'm in boat ten
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Aahhh! Now i'm gonna have to hurry up and get in it!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Quit procrastinating. Like there's a better excuse to go to cabelas fishing dept


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> Quit procrastinating. Like there's a better excuse to go to cabelas fishing dept
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I know, I know.... my wife is flying out to Colorado that day. Don't know if i'll be hauling her to the airport or not yet....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Last bump. Remember........You must be pre-registered by June 9th!


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

How many boats so far ??


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> How many boats so far ??
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Not mine 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Not sure how many. Last I heard was only 16 or so but that was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks. I thought this would pull more than that. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mlspencer87 (Jun 7, 2011)

Signed up at about 11 this morning I am boat #33


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

mlspencer87 said:


> Signed up at about 11 this morning I am boat #33


You guys gonna make it this weekend mlspencer?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mlspencer87 (Jun 7, 2011)

Doubt I make it this weekend bub going to the dirtbike race at high point in the morning by the time I get gas, a ticket, and some brew of course the funds may be runnin a little low lol


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Any results from down there?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

8lbs won it 7lbs second place and six's wrap it up


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

